# من ثانوية للكلية هههههه



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*كتاباتي :smil16:
بعد التحية
طبعا اغلبية الشعب المصري والعائلات عندهم شر ولا بد منه الثانوية العامة :smil8:
وطبعا الاولاد بيخلصوا وبيروحو الجامعة
اللي بستغربله بقا وخصوصا البنات 
البنت من دول تنزل علي سنجة 10 تقولش رايحة نادي مش رايحة الجامعة
والغريبة في كده ان الام عارفة وشايفة كل ده
طب ليه كده ؟؟؟
مش لازم يبقي فيه كنترول علي البنت ؟
وبعدين لو حصل حاجة لقدر الله نرجع نقول ياريت مايكونش حصل اللي حصل

تعليقاتكم ايه بقي علي الموضوع ده
ومحدش يقولي حقد:smil8:
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
لا مش حقد
بس بصى هى بتكون مجرد فترة جديدة
وكل فترة وليها تغيراتها خصوصا فى الجامعة بقا
بس بما انى مريت بالمرحلة دى وخلصتها
فاممكن اقولك انها بتبقى حاجة جديدة وبتاخد وقتها وتعدى
زى المثل اللى بيقولك (الغربال الجديد ليه شدة)
المهم انها متكونش مأفورة فى لبسها وشكلها
ومش بمانع لو اخدت فترة تبقى مأفورة شوية
المهم انها مش تستمر لبعد كدة دى بتبقى المشكلة
ومش معنى كدة انى بقول البنت تنزل مبهدلة لا خالص طبعا
البس واتشيكى زى ما انتى عايزة بس متأفوريش الدنيا 
وكلها فترات وبتعدى ياروكا

مش عارفة اية الرغى اللى نازل عليا دة
هههههههههههه
سورى للاطالة
بس موضوع فى الصميم يعنى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لا مش حقد
> بس بصى هى بتكون مجرد فترة جديدة
> وكل فترة وليها تغيراتها خصوصا فى الجامعة بقا
> ...


*هههههههه*
*لا يا بنتي مش رغي ولا حاجة*
*بصي معاكي في كل اللي قولتيه*
*بس مش تنزل ميكاب كامل:11azy:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *لا يا بنتي مش رغي ولا حاجة*
> *بصي معاكي في كل اللي قولتيه*
> *بس مش تنزل ميكاب كامل:11azy:*​




ولو ياستى عملتها مرة اتنين تلاتة مش مهم فى اولها
لكن اكتر من كدة الدنيا ممكن تبوظ وتتفتح على البحرى​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

بصي يا روكا

انا ملاحظ انه لازم الاهل الاول

يحطوا عليهم شروط بالكنيسة

انهم يكونوا عاملين دورة تربية قبل ان يسمحوا

لهم بالزواج

عشان اكثرية خراب الاولاد والبنات

بسبب التربية من الصغر

فكل ما بني على صخر دام

وعلى الرمال تأخذه العاصفة بطريقها..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ولو ياستى عملتها مرة اتنين تلاتة مش مهم فى اولها
> لكن اكتر من كدة الدنيا ممكن تبوظ وتتفتح على البحرى​


*يا بنتي لولا اني اتخرجت كنت لسه بتفرج ناو هههههه*
*يا بنتي ده مش مرة ولا اتنين *
*ده علطووووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بصي يا روكا
> 
> انا ملاحظ انه لازم الاهل الاول
> 
> ...



*انا مش بتكلم علي الزواج يا كليمو*
*انا بتكلم علي مثلا ام وعندها بنت*
*والبنت دي خلصت ثانوية عامة*
*ودخلت الجامعة *
*بتنزل بميكاب كاااااااااااااامل*
*كأنها مش رايحة جامعة كأنها رايحة نادي*
*هو اصلا المفروض الموضوع ده من الام*
*ميرسي كليمو نورتني*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا بنتي لولا اني اتخرجت كنت لسه بتفرج ناو هههههه*
> *يا بنتي ده مش مرة ولا اتنين *
> *ده علطووووووووووووووووووول*​




ههههههههههههههههه
خلاص بقا يبقى تشوفلهم عريس :99:
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص بقا يبقى تشوفلهم عريس :99:
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


*يا فرختي بيكي يا ختي:11azy:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا فرختي بيكي يا ختي:11azy:*​




هههههههههههههه
راعى ظروف التهيس بقا :t30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *
> ومحدش يقولي حقد:smil8:
> *​





*حقد :gy0000:​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

طيب يا بنتي

احسبي انه في ناس مش مصريين

ها يدخلوا كاتباه بلغة مصرية محكية على الاخر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على كلٍ ماشي

فهمت دي الوقت من الردود..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*كويس انى لسه فى الكليه بحب اتفرج ده مش بيبقا اكنها رايحه النادى بس وفرح كمان مش كليه
الاعتدال حلو ولا تنزل مبهدله ولا تنزل حطا كيلو ميكاب على وشها 
وبطلى حقد يا روكا على البنات هما بيدوروا على عريس ههههههههههههههههه
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> راعى ظروف التهيس بقا :t30:​


*هو انا ده كله مش مراعية:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حقد :gy0000:​*


*مين ده يا جدعان اللي دخله هنا:t30:*
*الحق في حد بينادي عليك في العام:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> طيب يا بنتي
> 
> احسبي انه في ناس مش مصريين
> 
> ...


*نوووووووو*
*انا مراعية كده برضه*
*بس كلام عادي جدا*
*معلش كليمو يمكن مش اخدت بالك*
*نورتني بجد*
*وبرضه قول رأيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *كويس انى لسه فى الكليه بحب اتفرج ده مش بيبقا اكنها رايحه النادى بس وفرح كمان مش كليه
> الاعتدال حلو ولا تنزل مبهدله ولا تنزل حطا كيلو ميكاب على وشها
> وبطلى حقد يا روكا على البنات هما بيدوروا على عريس ههههههههههههههههه
> ​*


*ياوااااااااااااااد*
*اجي معاكي اتفرج بقي30:*
*اهو يا سندريلا*
*بتشوف اهي وبتتفرج وبتلاقي حد عامل كده*
*ما يدوروا ياختي انا ماسكاهم:11azy:*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ياروكا 

بس عاوز اقولك لازم البنت تنزل علي سنجه عشره 

عارفه ليه 

علشان العريس يشوفها هههههههه

وعاوز اقولك مش عيب البنت تنزل علي سنجه عشره 

العيب في البنت تكون لبسها مش كويس او اخلاقها مش كويسه 

بس نصيحه 

تقللوا المكياج شويه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ياروكا
> 
> بس عاوز اقولك لازم البنت تنزل علي سنجه عشره
> 
> ...


*يادي العريس اللي هيشوفها ههههههههههه*
*يا روماني ادي لسه كتكوتة في اولي*
*انا مش قولت عيب *
*انا اللي قولتله اوكي تحط ميكاب بس في حدود المعقول *
*لكن مش كامل يعني انا رايحة اكمل دراستي مش رايحة نادي او فرح*
*قللوا ... مش تقللوا .. انا مش بحط اصلا30:*
*ماهو ده بيجر ده ويجر ده وغيره بقي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ياوااااااااااااااد*
> *اجي معاكي اتفرج بقي30:*
> *اهو يا سندريلا*
> *بتشوف اهي وبتتفرج وبتلاقي حد عامل كده*
> *ما يدوروا ياختي انا ماسكاهم:11azy:*​




هههههههههههههههه
يا اختى انا بشوف انيل من كدة بكتييييييير
تحسى اننا فى فرح مثلا 
بس انت عارفة اية اللى بيغظنى
يعنى تكون المحاضرة 8 الصبح
ويجوا متظبطين اخر حاجة
لحقوا امتى انا معرفشى
واحنا الواحد يكون جاى المخدة فى وشه
هههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يا اختى انا بشوف انيل من كدة بكتييييييير
> تحسى اننا فى فرح مثلا
> بس انت عارفة اية اللى بيغظنى
> ...


*ده فعلا بيغيظ*
*بس انا متغاظة ان حتي الصبح بدري بينزلو بالطريقة دي:smil8:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ده فعلا بيغيظ*
> *بس انا متغاظة ان حتي الصبح بدري بينزلو بالطريقة دي:smil8:*​




مش بتفرق خالص يابنتى
اى وقت شغااااااااااااااال​


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
باين يا روكا انو حقد على فكرة :t30:

بصى بقى يا سيتى
الموضوع دا بقى صعب اوى
وتحسى يا بنتى انهم مش وراهم اى حاجة
غير اللبس والميكب 
والاهل بتقول ان كل البنات كدا*



> واحنا الواحد يكون جاى المخدة فى وشه



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية الحقد دا كلو يا يابنتى
بس تصورى بيبقى شكلنا تحفة *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية الحقد دا كلو يا يابنتى
> بس تصورى بيبقى شكلنا تحفة *​



هههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا يابنتى الطبيعى يكسب
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

البنت في الفتره دي
بتبقي في فتره تحول 
بتحس انها كبرت 
بالنسبه لظروف الجامعه 
بنات وولاد 
بتحس انها عاوزه تبقي اجمل 
واحده في الجامعه 
مش علشان تلفت نظر 
الولاد وبس وكمان البنات


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش بتفرق خالص يابنتى
> اى وقت شغااااااااااااااال​


*علي رايك يا بنتي*
*اي وقت شغاااااااااااال يونفرسال30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> باين يا روكا انو حقد على فكرة :t30:
> 
> لا مش حقد:smil8:
> ...


*ده كلام سندريلا يا بت*
*مش كلامي :smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا يابنتى الطبيعى يكسب
> ههههههههههههههههه​


*بتفكروني بالاعلان بتاع نسكافيه *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا صباح النسكافيه:new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> البنت في الفتره دي
> بتبقي في فتره تحول
> بتحس انها كبرت
> بالنسبه لظروف الجامعه
> ...



*جميييييييييل يا نيتا*
*بس ممكن بقي تجر معاها مشاكل تاني:smil8:*
*ليه مش يكون معتدل
يعني ولا زايط اوي ولا خفيف :smil8:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
بصى بالاول البنت بتبقى فرحانة رايحة حاجة جديدة
بعد كدة خلاص بقى
انا عن نفسى كنت بحط بس بسيط 
لكن دلوقتى بقيت بروح قرفانة ومش طايقة نفسى هههههههههه
*​


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2010)

*ده طبيعى علشان البنت لسة طالعة جديد لمجتمع فى اخطلاط و مش عايزة تبئا اقل من البنات اللى حواليها و عايزة تلفت الانتباه و تحس انها بنت حلوة فى المجتمع ده و ليها وضعها و موضع اهتمام*
*يا شيخة سيبى البنات تعيييييييييييش (و احنا كمان هنعيييييييييييش)  30:*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> بصى بالاول البنت بتبقى فرحانة رايحة حاجة جديدة
> بعد كدة خلاص بقى
> انا عن نفسى كنت بحط بس بسيط
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*كويس يا ديدي *
*في ناس بتحط بوهيا هههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *ده طبيعى علشان البنت لسة طالعة جديد لمجتمع فى اخطلاط و مش عايزة تبئا اقل من البنات اللى حواليها و عايزة تلفت الانتباه و تحس انها بنت حلوة فى المجتمع ده و ليها وضعها و موضع اهتمام*
> *يا شيخة سيبى البنات تعيييييييييييش (و احنا كمان هنعيييييييييييش)  30:*
> *ههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكتر تعليق ضحكني هههههههههههههههه*
*لا والله ..............طيب*
*بس يبقي في المعقول *
*مش كيييييييييييييلوين ولا 10*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 يونيو 2010)

بصى ياروكا انا من واقع خبرتى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اصلا مليش فى الحاجات دى مبحبهاش 
وانا لحد دلوقتى مبشوفش هههههههههه
بس كلها سنة وهشوف بلاوى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يونيو 2010)

روكا موضوعك جميل جدا 
هو انا لسه ماجربتش الجامعه بس ادعيلى اجربها السنه دى
بس اعتقد انها فتره جديده على البنت ذى ماقالت سندرله حياتى 
الفتره دى بتكون جديده على البنت وبتبقى عايزه تبان فى احسن صوره ودا طبعا انتى عارفه ليه ههههههههه
بس الاوفر أوى دا الزايد عن اللزوم يبقى حاجه بصراحه مالهاش لازمه ومش كويس يعنى عمل كدا لكن الزينه الهاديه الرقيقه اللى تليق ببنات المسيح مافيش مانع والكتاب وصانا نكون متزينين بلاياقه كقول البابا شنوده ربنا يخليهولنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2010)

*(أنتم نور العالم)
هقول رايى مش وعظ...
لازم الام هى اللى تفهم البنت ان البنت مش بالمظهر لازم لما تختار مظهر معين ...تسال نفسها هل ربنا راضى عن الشكل او المظهر دة؟؟؟
هل هيسبب عثرة للآخرين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى سؤال رائع بقى ممكن البنت تساله لنفسها....... كيف اكون مختلفة وامجد شخص المسيح فى حياتى ومظهرى وسلوكى؟؟؟؟؟
مفيش مانع تحط ميكاب ولو انى مش مع فكرة وضع المكياج خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص... بسلو عايزة تحط ممكن يكون بطريقة رقيقة وطبيعية ودة فى نفس الوقت يبقى الذوق والشياكة.
بصلى الرب يجعل بناته فى سلوك ومظهر مسيحى.
أشكرك تاسونى روكا للموضوع المه.
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> بصى ياروكا انا من واقع خبرتى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا اصلا مليش فى الحاجات دى مبحبهاش
> وانا لحد دلوقتى مبشوفش هههههههههه
> بس كلها سنة وهشوف بلاوى


*هههههههههههههه*
*ربنا مايوريكي البلاوي يا اختي:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> روكا موضوعك جميل جدا
> هو انا لسه ماجربتش الجامعه بس ادعيلى اجربها السنه دى
> بس اعتقد انها فتره جديده على البنت ذى ماقالت سندرله حياتى
> الفتره دى بتكون جديده على البنت وبتبقى عايزه تبان فى احسن صوره ودا طبعا انتى عارفه ليه ههههههههه
> بس الاوفر أوى دا الزايد عن اللزوم يبقى حاجه بصراحه مالهاش لازمه ومش كويس يعنى عمل كدا لكن الزينه الهاديه الرقيقه اللى تليق ببنات المسيح مافيش مانع والكتاب وصانا نكون متزينين بلاياقه كقول البابا شنوده ربنا يخليهولنا


*ده اللي بقوله في حدود المعقول*
*مش تبقي زي عروسة المولد30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *(أنتم نور العالم)
> هقول رايى مش وعظ...
> لازم الام هى اللى تفهم البنت ان البنت مش بالمظهر لازم لما تختار مظهر معين ...تسال نفسها هل ربنا راضى عن الشكل او المظهر دة؟؟؟
> هل هيسبب عثرة للآخرين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


*رد جميييييييييل ومتميز*
*انا مع كلامك استاذي*
*ميرسي ليك نورتني*​


----------

